

Full Disclosure is suspended after 12 years of service - wielebny
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2014/Mar/332

======
Bjoern
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7427865](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7427865)

------
knob
This makes me sad.

------
sphildreth
Seems somewhat like "Waah, I am taking my toys and going home. Internet is
mean!"...

